# chestnut suburban



## spoker (Nov 19, 2019)

nice 75 suburban in chestnut


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 19, 2019)

In Paris ,   They would say   "   Le Magnifique " !!!        VERY NICE !!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 22, 2019)

Nice!
Really wish that Schwinn had made a version of this bike with fillet brazed chrome moly frame of the Super Sport/Sports Tourer/Superior and alloy rims.


----------



## spoker (Nov 22, 2019)

Eric Amlie said:


> Nice!
> Really wish that Schwinn had made a version of this bike with fillet brazed chrome moly frame of the Super Sport/Sports Tourer/Superior and alloy rims.



maby you could make one close to what u say,all old schwinns with the exception of a superior gofor peanuts in they sell ar all here,every one wants hybrids


Eric Amlie said:


> Nice!
> Really wish that Schwinn had made a version of this bike with fillet brazed chrome moly frame of the Super Sport/Sports Tourer/Superior and alloy rims.



the bike is on minneapolis craigs list for $125,not mine,if yo want to see 20 pics,go to minneapols crags list and doa search for schwinns and it wil come up,my little net book cant do the lonk thing


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Nov 22, 2019)

There has been a 74 model same color on my FB market place (Montgomery, AL) for weeks with no takers at $65.00


----------



## spoker (Nov 22, 2019)

spitshineschwinn said:


> There has been a 74 model same color on my FB market place (Montgomery, AL) for weeks with no takers at $65.00



yep the older lightweight schwinns dont sell here


----------



## hm. (Nov 22, 2019)

Now thats a clean looking suburban..I like it!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 22, 2019)

spoker said:


> maby you could make one close to what u say



I sort of did that with a '76 Superior, except that I gave it wider range gearing.


----------

